# Is she a pure bred or a mix ?



## katie888 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hello ! My GSD, Penny is 9 months old and we got her from a backyard breeder 4 months ago. Here are a few pictures of her : 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/101818-katie888-albums6082-penny.html. Does she look pure bred to you?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

no pictures?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

yes. She looks purebred


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

There are photos at the link.

Yes, she looks purebred.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Purebred and adorable!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

PB!


----------



## GSDGenes (Mar 9, 2006)

She's definitely purebred & probably has some very good lines behind her. Her head type resembles that often seen in dogs from one well known show line. This dog is a fairly nice quality GSD in overall type. It would be interesting to see a pic of her set up in show pose for comparison & easier viewing of croup, tailset, angulation etc. It looks like she has a bit of a high tailset but....

This is the worst age group for trying to evaluate a dog's structure, type, & substance. Dogs of this age tend to lose some of their angulation, their croups tend to be short, they tend to be rangy & lean & "all legs" in proportion. 

Dogs of good lines can end up in byb breeding programs when a good breeder sells a pup as pet on limited registration due to hip dysplasia, lack of type, orchidism (a male with one retained testicle is still usually quite fertile) &the buyer-owner registers the dog with a different registry or just breeds the dog & sells the pups as unregistered. Although good breeders carefully screen buyers, a lot of people are good liars & good breeders being human, simply can't possibly detect all the buyers who want "just a pet" but who secretly intend to breed their pet priced dog.

Overall your dog is a nice looking purebred dog, much better looking than the average byb type GSD. It will be interesting to see how she matures. Once she grows up, gains substance, regains her angulation, her croup lengthens, and she "comes together" as an adult, she should end up structurally being a nice dog. Hopefully her hips and elbows are sound as well.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

She is pure bred and absolutely adorable! I also have a Penny lol she is 5 months though


----------

